# Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!



## Optimistisch (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!!!!!!!!
ich lese schon den ganzen Tag Ihre Seite, danke, dass es so was noch gibt! Viel Info habe ich schon...aber eins macht mich verrückt:wall::wall::wall:---------

alles dasselbe- Mahnung, Geld, Registrierung, Testabo, e-mail Adresse, diese verfluchten Schreiben von Maxolution--
aber bald ist das GerichtsProzess, das Thema "* Abbuchung von digitalpayment.de ( Maxolution/Cyberservices)" habe ich durch..(ist so ähnlich)

Habe Rechtsanwalt, nun ist sie auch in der Sache nicht besser als ich, und Richter auch!!!!!!!!!!! Weil einmal habe ich schon verloren!!!!!!!!!


Nun ist die Frage, wenn ich schon vor dem Richter stehe!:cry:  welche Beweismittel des Gesetzes oder irgendwas anderes kann ich benutzen, um die Sache zu gewinnen? Wie soll ich da überhaupt handeln?

Ich weiss, klingt dumm...aber ich kann nicht mehr..Seit 2008 geben die mir keine Ruhe. ich bin verzweifelt, hab Angst, dass ich verliere, wie im Jahr 2008, und Maxolution freut sich! 

Vielen Dank............:roll:
*


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> Habe Rechtsanwalt, nun ist sie auch in der Sache nicht besser als ich, ...



Nun, wenn das tatsächlich wahr ist, und Du verloren hast, dann wird es wohl am Anwalt/an der Anwältin gelegen haben.
Wenn das so ist, dann solltest Du den/die wechseln, so schnell es geht.

Ich wüsste nämlich eigentlich nicht, was es da zu verlieren gäbe.


----------



## Optimistisch (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nämlich eigentlich nicht, was es da zu verlieren gäbe.


oh, meine Liebe.............was habe ich jetzt gemacht...
ja! nähmlich zum Thema wächseln! Geht nicht, habe schon probiert, der, der damit sich auskennt, hat mir gesagt "wenn die Sache neu wäre, dann ginge es, aber so kann ich leider nicht helfen..." So ein... und in unserer kleinen Stadt gibt es nur ihn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! den Rest kann ich vergessen! warum kann man es nicht einfach so übernehmen?????????????????? er wollte es nicht, ganz einfach!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Dann würde ich den gesamten Schriftverkehr, der Dir vorliegt, mal bei einer Verbraucherberatung zeigen.
Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht


----------



## Optimistisch (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

ok, danke schön! habe sogar meine Stadt gefunden, aber heute im Stress nach Berlin ein Schreiben abgeschickt..Naja=)

Also 
1. wenn die Kosten versteckt sind
2. wenn Testabo in normale Abo automatisch geht
ist das Ganze verstoß gege Gesetz. So sage ich.
das wars.......


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Bei jeder kostenpflichtigen Bestellung im Internet


muss der Preishinweis klar und deutlich zu sehen sein
müssen die Pflichtangaben gemäß § 312c BGB i.V.m. BGB-InfoV gemacht werden
muss klar auf der Anmeldewebseite gesagt werden, wenn ein kostenloses Abo automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges übergehen soll
muss in Textform mit Zustellung an den Verbraucher (mindestens per e-Mail) über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt werden

Ist das nicht der Fall, kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande, bzw. es kann mindestens der Widerruf erklärt werden.
Basta.


----------



## Optimistisch (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Johuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!
Danke! das brauche ich!!!!! dankeeeee:-D:-D:-D
ich lasse Sie nicht in Ruhe--letzte Frage ich will noch eine Strafanzeige machen. Macht das ein Sinn?


----------



## Optimistisch (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



> you are at least 18 years old and want to get to the restricted member area. All contracts are concluded on undefined time. Also a trial membeship has to be quit. The selected interval with a trial membership changes after the first interval time to the standart interval (30 days). The selected periods represent the account intervals.



so was habe ich entdeckt auf der 3. Seite fürs Testabo

was meinen Sie?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> -letzte Frage ich will noch eine Strafanzeige machen. Macht das ein Sinn?


Sinn würde es machen, wenn die Strafverfolgungsbehörden  strafbares erkennen könnten.
Sie können ( wollen? )  es aber nicht .... 

Bisher werden so gut wie alle Verfahren eingestellt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> so was habe ich entdeckt auf der 3. Seite fürs Testabo
> 
> was meinen Sie?



Ich kenne die Seiten nicht. 

Fest steht aber: die Information, dass sich das Testabo automatisch zum kostenpflichtigen Abo verlängert, muss deutlich sichtbar auf der Seite stehen, auf der auch die Anmeldung erfolgt.

Wenn nur eine Klausel in den AGB steht, reicht das nicht - ist unwirksam (§ 305c BGB).


----------



## Optimistisch (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Danke meine Herren!
ich habe schon Kopfschmerzen...und bin ja auch in der Sache nicht so kompetent. Deshalb muss alles neu lernen, Gestze und das ganze...)).Auch der gute Rechtsanwalt wollte mir nicht helfen, also bin ich mit dem Sch--- alleine- und das noch, dass ich es nicht  gemacht habe, sondern die Ex von meinem Mann, die seine Daten mißbraucht hat, aber dafür ist er ja verantwortlich. 
ich werde hoffen, dass ich diesmal schaffe!!!!!!!!!!! es wird aber bestimmt kommisch, wenn ich unserer Rechtsanwältin sagen werde, was sie zu tun hat))))))) aber was solls--ist ja mein Geld.

vielen Dank noch mal!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Viel Glück.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> ....und das noch, dass ich es nicht  gemacht habe, sondern die Ex von meinem Mann, die seine Daten mißbraucht hat, aber dafür ist er ja verantwortlich....


Jetzt gehts aber durcheinander! Nicht dein Mann hat das zu vertreten, was seine Ex gemacht hat, sondern die! Was hast du in der Sache nun aber zu tun, wenn die Daten deines Mannes draufstehen? Der braucht die Tatsache doch nur vorzubringen, dass eine andere Person seine Daten verwendet hatte - das reicht als Rechtfertigungsgrund und das Verfahren wäre gestorben.


----------



## Andre7007 (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Hallo... also mit kommt das ganz bekannt vor...! Ich habe bereits 2 x gegen Max... und digitalpay.... gewonnen. Eigentlich recht leicht und Spaß hat es auch gemacht. Gebe Dir gern Tipps... 
Gruss Ich


----------



## Optimistisch (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber durcheinander!
> Was hast du in der Sache nun aber zu tun, wenn die Daten deines Mannes draufstehen? Der braucht die Tatsache doch nur vorzubringen, dass eine andere Person seine Daten verwendet hatte - das reicht als Rechtfertigungsgrund und das Verfahren wäre gestorben.


  Ha HAAAAAAAAA! :wall: der Richter! sagte damals " Der Herr bla-bla trägt eine Verantwortung für seine persönliche Daten, sowie Kartennummer, E-MAil Adressen usw." 
Entweder meine Stadt ist mit solchen "Klugen Menschen" voll, oder er hat Recht.
Ich habe es übernommen, gegn diese  Ex möchte ich nicht unternehmen, sie hat ja ein kleines Kind von ihm, ist arbeitslos. Ich weiss, was ihr jetzt über mich denkt...:roll: aber...

Und ohne Klage geht es nicht weiter, was jetzt diese Ex betrifft. Meine Rechtanw. ist iim Urlaub und ich ..in dieser Zeit ganz verrückt. :wall:

Ja, Andre, gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-DDanke!
Heute war in Verbraucherzentrale. Nichts Neues. Alles so, wie ihr sagt. Ich verliere langsam Geduld, ich muss schnell diese geschichte vom Tisch haben!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:09:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:00:40 ----------




Andre7007 schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht leicht und Spaß hat es auch gemacht.



:unzufrieden: du bringst miich zum weinen!!!! das tut weh, ja... ca. 1500 habe ich der fa. geschenkt. Ach, was solls, ich habe ein Geldbaum zu hause...))


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> Ich verliere langsam Geduld, ich muss schnell diese geschichte vom Tisch haben!



Genau das ist immer wieder der Fehler.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> ...der Richter! sagte damals " Der Herr bla-bla trägt eine Verantwortung für seine persönliche Daten, sowie Kartennummer, E-MAil Adressen usw.


So ein Quatsch! Den möchte ich mal erleben, wenn ihn jemand mit seiner Dienstadresse z. B. bei flirty.nu anmeldet und dort auf den Premimaccount upgradet.

Der Rest kam bereits per PN.


----------



## Optimistisch (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Reducal schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch! Den möchte ich mal erleben, wenn ihn jemand mit seiner Dienstadresse z. B. bei flirty.nu anmeldet und dort auf den Premimaccount upgradet.



soooo........... aber sie hat auch seine Visanummer gehabt-...heeee 
ich glaube, der Richter woltte bloß schneller nach Hause an dem Tag)))))))


----------



## Optimistisch (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

ich habe jetzt noch was bei euch entdeckt. Ich möchte auch einen Brief "Kto sperren" an die Bank schreiben. *Nun muss ich vielleicht Anonym bleiben?* Oder?:unbekannt:


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Wieso das? Übeltäter ist doch hier nicht der Anbieter aus Österreich sondern verdachtsweise die Tusse mit dem Kind.


----------



## Optimistisch (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso das? Übeltäter ist doch hier nicht der Anbieter aus Österreich sondern verdachtsweise die Tusse mit dem Kind.



Ja, aber die Max. ist auch nicht so sauber, ist doch Abofallen. Wo Testabo ein vollständiger monatlicher kostenpflichtiger versteckter Vertrag ist.

Es ist ja auch so - wie kann ich beweisen, dass es auch sie war? Ich meine abgesehen davon, dass es wir wissen, dem Richter reicht das nicht. Und im Jahr 2005 gab es wohl überall die Mögligkeit Inet zu benutzen und zu finden. Rein theoretisch könnte es auch er sein- also kein fester Boden für die Sache-und einzige Möglichkeit wäre diese Fa- abzuschaffen - einfach sagen, dass es kein Vertrag abgeschloßen wurde und versteckte Kosten im Spiel sind. 

wenn ich es schaffe, nächter Schritt - die Strafanzeige gegen diese Tante.


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Optimistisch schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Max. ist auch nicht so sauber, ist doch Abofallen.


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, denn hier haben wir es nicht mit einem üblichen Aboabzocker zu tun sondern einem Anbieter, der schon ziemlich gut darstellt, was er vom Kunden erwartet.



Optimistisch schrieb:


> ...wie kann ich beweisen, dass es auch sie war?  .... im Jahr 2005 ....


Gar nicht! Es sei denn, sie gesteht.



Optimistisch schrieb:


> Und im Jahr 2005 gab es wohl überall die Mögligkeit Inet zu benutzen und zu finden. Rein theoretisch könnte es auch er sein- also kein fester Boden für die Sache-und einzige Möglichkeit wäre diese Fa- abzuschaffen


Mit Verlaub, du spinnst! Wenn einer mit nem Oppl beim Ausparken einen Unfall baut, wird ja wohl auch nicht der Hersteller des Fzgs. haftbar gemacht, oder?



Optimistisch schrieb:


> ...wenn ich es schaffe, nächter Schritt - die Strafanzeige gegen diese Tante.


Vergiss es, denn aus dem Jahr 2005 kann man keinen Tatnachweis mehr führen, es sei denn ---> sie gesteht! Aber versetz du dich mal in die Lage von der Tusse mit dem Kind  ----> entweder sie ist abgebrüht oder es bricht eine Welt für sie zusammen, weil sie angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Optimistisch (2 August 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*


deshalb wollte ich nicht gegen sie irgendwas unternehmen.  Aber eins sage ich. Einmal wollte mein Mann ihr das GEld fürs Kind geben, weil mit überweisen ging es nicht, er war bei ihr zu Hause und wollte dass sie unterschreibt, dass sie das Geld erhalten hat, was hat sie später gemacht? Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sie hat das Prozess verloren, aber dafür haben wir ja trotzdem bezahlt, weil sie ja sowieso kein Geld hatte........warum haben wir es gemacht , weiss ich bis jetzt nicht. Aber aus dieser Geschichte kann man ja eine wahre Gesicht von ihr sehen.

ich habe noch mal nachkontroliert wegen Anmeldung aus der Seite von Max. Kein einziger deutlicher Nachweiss, dass man jeden Monat bezahlen muss, trotz des Testabo. und nichts von Kündigung, von monatlicher Summe usw.

Was kommisch ist, dass die Geschichte aus 2005 erst jetzt rauskommt!

ich weiss es ehrlich nicht mehr, vielleicht ist die Seite bekannt?????? vielleicht weiss jemand, dass die Seite auch Abzocke ist. Es ist *collegeteens* mit com. 
So einfach wieder aufzugeben wäre für mich unmöglich.


----------



## Optimistisch (2 August 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, du spinnst! Wenn einer mit nem Oppl beim Ausparken einen Unfall baut, wird ja wohl auch nicht der Hersteller des Fzgs. haftbar gemacht, oder?


  ))))))))))) Neeeeee, ich habe es doch nicht so gemeint. ich hatte 2 mögliche Situationen, entweder ist das die Ex, weill wenn man zusammen 5 Jahre wohnt, hat man ja auch keine Geheimnisse mit einander. Ich habe, z.B. auch eine Kreditkarte von meinem Mann und was? Mache ich damit Unsinn?Das liegt an jedem Menschen anders. Sie hat viel Schei... für ihn gebaut, telefonrechnungen über 400 euronen, handy auch. In Deutschland alleine erziehende Mutter ist wie Mutter Theresa, sie ist immer unschuldug. Das habe ich schon lange verstanden. 

Und 2. Es stimmt was mit der Fa. Max nicht. Weil wo wir gearbeitet haben, waren wir froh, dass wir einfach was verschlucken und schlafen. Und ich habe schon so viel gelesen, so viel über die gefunden- und verstabden, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, und sogar noch mal diese Seite angeschaut-Nicht über normales Abo!!!!!!!!!!!!GAR NICHTS! 
*Also, sagen sie mir bitte, liebe Männer nur eins!!! Warum soll man an einem Tag 2!! kostenpflichtige pornoSeiten anmelden?????????????? *Nackte Weiber reichen nicht auf einer Seite? Quatsch! Es stimmt doch was nicht! und zwahr mit dieser Fa


----------



## bernhard (2 August 2009)

*AW: Maxolution Internet Gmbh bald ist das Gerichtsprozess!*

Nachdem hier das Mögliche gesagt ist und das Thema OffTopic abdriftet, sperre ich mal ab.


----------

